# New to this Awesome Forum!



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello all, 
Just though I'd say hi and introduce myself.
I am an amateur special effects artist who loves making monsters, building props, doing spfx makeup and just Halloween in general. Recently I stumbled on to the Halloween/Haunt scene and love it! Currently I’m a multimedia technician at an online college and just doing spfx and haunt stuff on the side- but some day I would like to open my own haunt prop/spfx shop. I am fascinated by animatronics and would really like to build a few of my own.
In the past I built some props and set dressings for the TV show “ In the Cellar” and also did some work for the feature length movie production “Pocahauntus” (not the Disney movie!  )and makeup on a few independent projects. thats my little claim to fame  
This place looks awesome so far! Looking forward to learning and sharing!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome, do you have a picture album?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Greetings!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, sounds like you'll fit right in here


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard the crazy train! Lots of talent here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome big V!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes everyone! 
I'm jumping right in and am in the process of building something for the $20 prop contest! Soon as I get enough posts I'll put a thread up with some pics on my progress.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to the insanity!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Vols.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We are always looking for fresh meat, I mean new friends around here.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome Volscalkur! (tough name 4 me to pronounce!) Hope you enjoy it here. Looking forward to seeing your "works".


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

